# Maternity leave



## Hini (Jun 14, 2013)

Good day all,

I need some advice on maternity leave. I delivered a pre term baby few days ago via ceasarian method and my baby passed away on the same day. Does maternity leave apply to me.


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

Hini said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I need some advice on maternity leave. I delivered a pre term baby few days ago via ceasarian method and my baby passed away on the same day. Does maternity leave apply to me.


So very sorry to hear this news! I don't know the answer to your question but clearly your employers sick policy should allow you to take the time to recover from such occurrence. Best of luck and warm wishes.


----------



## Ozysanj (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.unfortunately I have no answer to your question but I just couldn't read and run.sending hugs and prayers


----------



## bish23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.

As to your question, to the best of my knowledge there is no specific provision in the UAE Labour Law for this kind of scenario. I would talk to your employer about it and as another poster has mentioned use the sick policy to take some time if they decide that maternity leave does not apply. You may find other policies that would cover it as well such as compassionate leave for example but I suspect they may not give you as much time as maternity leave.

It is a bit of a grey area and I'm not aware of any test cases which would fit your scenario where it has been determined that maternity leave does or doesn't apply so you may find it is down to the employer's discretion. Alternatively somebody at the Ministry of Labour should be able to advise you.

Look after yourself.


----------

